# Pantalla no enciende en televisor LG RP-29FA40



## azimov (Jul 23, 2008)

Que tal. Tengo un televisor LG modelo RP-29FA40 de 29". El problema es el siguiente

Cuando enciendo el televisor en la pantalla simplemente no veo nada, esta obscura. Pero si puedo prender y apagar con normalidad, puedo escuchar los canales, cambiar de canal, subir y bajar volumen y todo esta normal. Pero simplemente no tengo video.
Tiene dos tarjetas. Revise la que tiene el Flyback. y al revisar me di cuenta que todo esta en su normalidad. No veo piezas quemadas y los elementos basicos parecen estar bien.
Cuando enciendes la television se oye estatica, parece que el flyback esta haciendo su trabajo pero cuando quiero descargar el cinescopio por lo general escucho siempre un pequeño chispaso pero aqui no lo escucho. Cuando lo apago parace que poco a poco se desvanece la estatica.
Me dicen que revise el TRC, donde esta ubicado este?
Cual podria ser mi falla?, agradeceria mucho su ayuda. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 23, 2008)

El TRC es el Tubo (la pantalla)

Seguramente tenes unas soldaduras frias.
o el vertical roto.

En el cañon del tubo prenden los filamentos? se ve una lus naranjita?

Si la respuesta es si. el flyback tiene dos potenciometros uno controla el foco el de arriba y el otro, el de abajo, la tension de screen (brillo) move un poco el del brillo viendo la pantalla, y tiene que aumentar el brillo. Si tenes roto el vertical aparecera una linea Horizontal. Volvelo a la posision en la que estaba.

Si la repuesta en NO: Revisa el la plaquetita que esta en el tubo y si las ubicas las patas de los filamentos si no estan frisadas la soldaduras, si no segui las por el cable hasta la placa, seguramente van hasta el flyback atraves de unas resistencias que hacen de fusible, reviselas tambien, hasta llegar a las mismas patas del flyback y repase las soldaduras.

Estas son 2 de las fallas mas comunes que presentan los TV cuando tienen sonido y todas las funciones pero no imagen.
Obviamente hay muchas fallas que pueden causar este efecto pero primero revice esto y despues charlamos. Saludos


----------



## azimov (Jul 23, 2008)

Gracias por el Tip.
He hecho lo que me ha indicado. Efectivamente no se ve ningun filamento prendido, he visto como se ve, como naranjita como usted dice pero nada de nada, simplemente no se ve nada.
Lo que es cierto es que el cinescopio si se llena de estatica, cuando enciendo o apago el televisor se escucha como se energiza y desenergiza.
He revisado las resistencias que estan alrededor del flyback y todas marcan bien, incluso un transistor que tiene un disipador grande y todo marcha bien.
Pero el problema persiste, no hay imagen pero las demas funcionas las hace perfectamente.
Sera el flyback? o tengo que checar minusiosamente la plaqueta del cinescopio?

Gracias!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 23, 2008)

ok

Bue... fijate bien desde las patas del flyback hasta el zocalo del tubo algo malo  paso en el camino , en el flyback saben estar marcadas como H1 H2  de Heald si mal no recuerdo, es alterna de 6 o 12 vol la alimentacion de los filamentos, las vas a ubicar desde el flyback porque no estan rectificadas van derecho  hasta el tubo.  No creo que este roto tu flyback, seguro hay algun problema  en el camino, esto incluye el mismo zocalo del tubo. Suerte y Saludos


----------



## wisper77 (Jul 31, 2008)

mueve el potenciometro del g2 que esta en el trans de lineas facil que tengas una avveria de vertical


----------



## Meta (Jul 31, 2008)

Amigo, te falla el transformador de línea, comprueba de paso el transistor grande que está al lado de ese transformador de línea. Sobre todo fíjate si se ha desoldado los transistores con disipadores mirando la parte de atrás de la placa. Fíjate bien y mueve solo un poco para saber si realmente no está bien soldado.


----------



## LOYO SOTO (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola espero ayudarte si aun no encontaste la falla de tu tv
solo hacer una prueba directa para descartar pantalla cruzada,busca otra pantalla de prueba asi sea de 14",20" o 21 no importa el tamaño solo que sea del mismo tipo de cañon pon el mismo yugo o bobina deflectora y prueba si con esa pantalla enciende ya sabras que el problema es tu tubo de pantalla oK,espero te sirva de algo hasta pronto.
Loyo Soto De Lima Peru

Muchas veces existe que la pantalla se cruza y lo demas queda trabajando bien ,prueba con una pantalla y descarta asi esta falla.
Loyo Soto


----------



## electrodan (Dic 16, 2009)

Creo que sería mas simple leer la tensión que existe en la línea de los filamentos con un multímetro.


----------



## guanape (Ago 27, 2012)

Saludos compañeros del foro, tengo un tv lg chasis mc83a con esa misma falla,sòlo que en este caso enciende el filamento,hay sonido,cambia de canales,si subo el screen responde con lineas de retorno.El problema està en que no hay voltajes en las salidas del demodulador de color ic jungla tb1231cn por tanto no llegan voltajes a las bases de los transistores rgb cambiè el integrado por un ic tb1231cng y tampoco salen los voltajes no sè si los integrados seràn iguales pero ya no sè dònde buscar la falla,Les agradezco cualquier ayuda,gracias de antemano.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 27, 2012)

empesa por revisar los voltajes del tb  y por mirar las hojas de datos de los dos ic,para saber si son iguales


----------



## FrossUnetense (Sep 15, 2012)

Tengo el mismo problema con mi Tv no enciende la pantalla, trato de descargar el flaybak y no descarga, pero si prenden los filamentos, muevo el potensiometro del billo ( parte inferior) y sale la pantalla verde y con varias linea blancas horizontales; sera problemas en el circuitro vertical?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2012)

> *sera problemas en el circuitro vertical?*


si sale toda la pantalla verde ,no es el vertical,
pero si sale una linea o tres lineas  justo por el centro de la pantalla y el resto queda negro,si es el vertical


----------



## FrossUnetense (Sep 15, 2012)

no son solo 3 lines; es la pantalla completamente verde y muchas lineas blancas horizontales en toda la pantalla; realmente no se cual sera el problema, si regreso el potensiometro del brillo a la posicion q estaba la pantalla se oscurece en su totalidad de nuevo.... sabes que podra ser el problema?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2012)

puede ser *el jungla* ,segun lo que comentas, no tiene video,
revisa la placa del TRC si esta bien,si estan los 180volt (seguro que estan)
revisa el amplificador de video, la memoria,
(casi seguro es el jungla)


----------



## FrossUnetense (Sep 15, 2012)

ok, voy a revisar... gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2012)

revisa tensiones del jungla


----------



## edgar wilfredo (Mar 19, 2013)

tengo un tv lg modelo 29fg2bl encontré el horizontal c6090. cruzado lo puse y de nuevo se cruzo llega el voltaje normal me dijeron que es un condensador pero no estoy seguro espero su respuesta amigos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2013)

si revisa el condensador que alimenta el ic


----------



## joserojas (Mar 22, 2013)

Dices que la pantalla esta oscura ya la probastes con otro tv



En el anterior coloque como tìtulo voltaje de arranque, ya revisaron este voltaje, sale de la fuente de baja tensiòn y va directo al jungla y es de 9 0 12 voltios y se conoce como VCCH(VECECE HORIZONTAL) sin este voltaje es dificil que arranque cualquier T.V


----------



## alexisflores (Oct 1, 2016)

guanape dijo:


> Saludos compañeros del foro, tengo un tv lg chasis mc83a con esa misma falla,sòlo que en este caso enciende el filamento,hay sonido,cambia de canales,si subo el screen responde con lineas de retorno.El problema està en que no hay voltajes en las salidas del demodulador de color ic jungla tb1231cn por tanto no llegan voltajes a las bases de los transistores rgb cambiè el integrado por un ic tb1231cng y tampoco salen los voltajes no sè si los integrados seràn iguales pero ya no sè dònde buscar la falla,Les agradezco cualquier ayuda,gracias de antemano.


Cambiar diodos:
D405 Y D403. Estos estan conectados a la señal AFC del pin 10 del FBT. y van al pin 28 del jungla señal Hvcc 9v. y un pulso FBP al pin 30.


----------

